# Campgrounds near Okefenokee Swamp



## Gumswamp (Feb 17, 2010)

Would like to take my family to the swamp around the 3rd week of April (Spring Holidays).  Has anybody ever camped at Steven Foster or Laura Walker State Parks ?
Which if any would you recommend ?

Thanks
Gumswamp


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Feb 17, 2010)

S. F. Foster is very, been years but an sure it is still good.

Have fun gator spotting n try the fishing also.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 18, 2010)

i like them both !!! laura walker will be less buggy but is not as close to the swampy action as stephen foster.


----------



## saved by grace (Feb 28, 2010)

We took my son and my 2 nieces and nephew age ranges from 8 to 11 to Stephen foster last April and they had a blast. that is the perfect time to go just warm enough and no skeeters yet, the park had some kids activities in the afternoon, overall a great time. We took my son to visit the Okefenokee in 2008 and stayed in Waycross, we drove out to see Laura S Walker nice place he really enjoyed the Okefenokee State Park and lots of good places to eat in Waycross. So with that said I would flip a coin and go to one this year and the other next year.


----------



## Hawk9807 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can't really go wrong with either one.  We have had family reunions at Stephen C Foster several times and always enjoyed it.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Mar 5, 2010)

We really enjoyed Stephan Foster State Park. We look forward to going back. We rented a canoe and saw lots of gators. The deer were really tame too. Take what you need with you. It may not be "the middle of nowhere", but you can see it from there.


----------



## Balrog (Mar 11, 2010)

If you want a real fun time, what you need to do is rent canoes, and canoe across the swamp.  This is generally an overnight trip.  You can camp in the middle of the swamp on some "islands" such as Floyds hammock and Cravens hammock.  I do not recommend this during the summer.  Watch out for snakes.  If you get bit in the middle of the swamp, you will be 8 hrs minimum to the nearest hospital.


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 11, 2010)

Okekenokee has three entrances with parks. Waycross,Fargo, and Folkston. Each is very different. Stephan Foster is a more do it yourself place. Has rental boats and canoes. They do have a larger pontoon tour boat also. No caged animals here. Now Waycross has the Okefenokee Swamp Park which has penned animals, otters,bears,deer,snakes and so on. Has Boat rides on the hour or half hour can't remember. Also has the train ride. I have not been into the swamp from Folkston. I have heard it is the praire side of the swamp. 

Camping. In Waycross you would camp at Laura S Walker state park. In Fargo they have cabins and camp sites. I would do Fargo. Its alot of fun.


----------

